
The Death of Superman - hhs
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Death_of_Superman
======
PaulHoule
As someone who never liked Superman I liked this story arc because it is an
answer to all of the ways that Superman is absurd. I mean, "who needs this
guy?" but they answer it by working through all of the ramifications of his
death.

